# Inside to outside Dog



## ChrisSask (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi everyone. I have a 2 year old lab named Ruger. He has been an inside dog from day one. My wife and I were able to put up with the hair everywhere until our son came along. Our son is now crawling around like crazy and it is non stop cleaning. We live in a small town. We would like to move him outside but he barks non stop at night if we are not out there with him. any ideas?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Serious answer:
Vacuum more frequently

When you got that dog, you made a commitment to him, and though children may be important, it is highly unfair to the dog to remove him from his family because the kid started crawling. 

He barks nonstop at night because he's lonely.

Labs are highly social dogs, and while there ARE people out there that can give their outdoor dogs proper attention, most of the time what happens is that the dog moves outside and becomes nothing more than a lawn ornament. Forgotten and ignored, because a baby showed up.

You'll have to work even harder if the dog moves outside, because you MUST give the dog more attention, more walks, more of your time. He's a living breathing creature that needs exercise, and just as much time as your child (if not more, as the dog will never have the ability to be independent).


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

why cant you just confine him to an area of the home and then clean it once a day....

That's what I do with my dogs, I have 3, they are allowed on the main floor only, my kids have a playroom in the basement and bedrooms upstairs are for the children to ruin lol.

But we vacuum, clean the floors nightly, its just reality with dogs.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I have to agree. I know, it probably sounds harsh, especially if this is your first child. But, the dog is dependent on you for food, shelter, but, also for companionship, exercise (both mental and physical), and love.

I agree, if you DO end up moving him outside, it will actually take MORE work because he's losing out on interaction with the family, and you have to make up for that. I mean, even if you're watching TV or on the computer, if your dog is lying next to you, or near you, he smells you, hears you, sees you. If you're like me, you might talk to him from time to time as you see him or pass by him. Gosh, I can't hardly pass by one of my dogs without giving them some love. Also, I think people have the tendency to actually do MORE training, even a quick command or two for a special treat, if the dog is in the same area.
If your dog is outside, you'd have to make a special effort to train, snuggle, hang out with, exercise, your dog.

Think about it, dogs pick up on our feelings and emotions. They also pick up on stress and changes in the home. You've had a new baby. The dog is probably already getting a bit less time and attention. NOW, you want to move him outside, that's likely to cause some problems.
I foresee some behavioral issues, as he was used to being inside, then, he lost out of some attention, things changed around the house, and now he has to stay outside.


My guess is he'll be bored, which can lead to destruction, and barking. He's also lonely, which can lead to destruction and barking.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

ChrisSask said:


> any ideas?


Let him stay inside with his family.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

I agree with what everyone else has said. Ruger has been inside with you everyday since the day he entered your life...maybe part of the barking is to remind you that you forgot him outside!  He didn't have any say in whether you had a child or not, as far as he knew, HE was your baby! I have two giant double-coated breeds...that means we have LOTS of hair to deal with. It's not something that you "put up with", you recognize that it's part of having a dog, you clean up, and go on. Some days we vacuum twice a day, but it's just part of it. It's a small price to pay to have my dogs with me. They are my constant companions, and I cannot imagine tossing them out back and leaving them.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

If you are worried about it from a health or allergies point of view, there are many studies showing that children that grow up with pets in the house are actually LESS likely to have allergies against dogs or cats.

If you just dislike the mess, then get out the vacuum. Brush the dog daily outside. Feed fish oil supplements which can help reduce shedding some (and are good for joints too). After you do that, then just get over it. Its hair, big damn deal. 

Really, dog hair won't hurt your kid. I'm not kidding when I say that my friends and I that grew up around horses and in barns (and other animals although I never had a dog as a child) have far less colds and allergies than many of the kids whose parents sanitized them to within an inch of their lives. Anecdotal, yes, but backed by a growing number of scientific studies.


----------



## palmtree77 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think it would be very unfair to a dog that has always been inside to be put outside.


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree with everyone here. Having outside dogs is a HUGE commitment. You would be better off taking the advice above about cleaning more or confining the dog to a certain part of the house.


----------



## Kodiak (Mar 14, 2011)

hair wont kill your crawling baby....if its that bad where it coats the carpet then you arnt vaccuming enough in which case i would be worried about a lot of other things other than dog hair on the floor with a baby. 

another option...change the diet. labs shed a lot in general but a better diet means better skin means better coat, in turn less shedding.


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

when my son was born we had both cat and dog inside there was no way i could leave them outside so we just had to vaccum a whole lot. We also bought the powder they you put on your vaccum and let it set then vaccum it up and it loosens the hair and so your vaccum picks up alot more. Also just gotta be on top of watching your child like no tomorrow. 

it can work, it will just take alot more work then prior to having a child.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

Me, I have a non-shedding breed of dog. My husband on the other hand sheds A LOT! Haven't locked him outside yet, though I sometimes wonder when I come to my desk to use my laptop and it looks like a Sasquatch shed all over it. Maybe I should just get him a hairnet for his birthday. :blah:


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

Great posts from everyone. Great insight from Doxiemom.
I would just ad my experience with the furminator http://amzn.to/hPTCll. The brush is expensive, but it really gets out a lot of undercoat at one time. 
All you have to do is take the dog out once a day and spend about 30 minutes brushing him so most of his hair will be outside.
Vacuuming is good to. Sticky rollers http://amzn.to/frboB1 are also useful
You can give the dog fish oil suppliments. That might cut back on the shedding. There are also anti shedding shampoos, and other antishedding suppliments. I have no experience with the latter two.
It's really important that the dog bond with the child or you might have some problems later.
Jean Donaldson on backyard dogs:
It is difficult to imagine a sadder life than that of a backyard dog...social deprevation, produces hypermotivation..over the top behavior...
See more of the quote in these links
https://kindle.amazon.com/post/K86TUPORJDXT
https://kindle.amazon.com/post/1K8AEUV8D9468
See my video below on the furminator
I live with 4 dogs. All primarily inside dogs and I have allergies.





Also, I just remembered this article I read a while ago:
"According to the National Canine Research Council, or NCRC, there are two types of dogs living in the United State: resident dogs and family dogs.

The NCRC defines a family dog as one that lives inside the home with its family. These dogs are well-socialized and learn appropriate behaviors through positive interaction with people every day. The more exposure they have to people, the less likely they will bite someone.

NCRC says resident dogs, however, are maintained outside the home, usually in a yard or kennel or tethered on a chain. These dogs are obtained mostly for negative functions, such as guarding, fighting, protection or breeding.

As a result, resident dogs are more likely to exhibit aggressive behaviors if someone steps into their space or if they get out of their yards. Because resident dogs live without human interactions, they can't be expected to exhibit the same manners as family dogs."
...
The rest of the article is here:
http://www.mysanantonio.com/life/pets/article/Biters-likely-to-be-resident-dogs-721044.php


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Saskatchewan does not have the proper climate to leave a dog outdoors all the time.


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

Lol! Fuzzypants!
Great point Loki!


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh, you laugh but I'm at my wit's end! He sheds 1000 hairs a day only to grow 2000 back so he can repeat the process all over again the next day. I'm tempted to vacuum his head but he'd only whine and I don't know if they make anti-whine collars for husbands. 

P.S.-Remind me to apply for patents for doggie hairnets and husband training collars. I'ma make a fortune! :whoo:


----------



## EscVelocity (Mar 31, 2011)

I am with the others about keeping your dog an inside dog. I'm pretty sure there are a lot worse things on the floor other than dog hair. Honestly, with or without pets I have never let my children crawl on the floor we used everyday(I would literally give myself panic attacks thinking about what people would drag in on their feet, like dog poop, lol.). What I did was purchase an area rug that was exclusively for allowing my children to crawl on. You can pick up a nice 5'x7' for like 20 bucks. After I let my babies have floor time, I would roll it up an store it until I wanted to use it again. That worked for us, and there is no way I would ever think of making My Lil Seamus an outdoor dog. They also make those little carpets that have kids patterns on them.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

EscVelocity said:


> What I did was purchase an area rug that was exclusively for allowing my children to crawl on. You can pick up a nice 5'x7' for like 20 bucks. After I let my babies have floor time, I would roll it up an store it until I wanted to use it again. That worked for us, and there is no way I would ever think of making My Lil Seamus an outdoor dog. They also make those little carpets that have kids patterns on them.


That's a brilliant idea. I'm stealing it for the next time someone asks me about this!


----------



## palmtree77 (Apr 5, 2011)

OP hasn't been back. I'm guessing he didn't like what he heard.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Palm>> I agree, how about a compromise? Mine are 'outside' dogs during the day but they come into the house at night die to the fact that we have coyote probs here & that that like having them with me . I couldn't imagine not having them with me, in fact I have a dog who hates kids & im even willing to postpone having kids (if we decide to at all) until she has made her journey to the bridge.

Please do not banish your dog, as long as you clean (which I also have to do daily with 2 dogs & a fiancee lmbo) then so be it. Its just part of being a dog lover/owner. You got this dog, its your responsibility to do right by him.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

My daughter was over the other day with my 9 mth old grandaughter. The baby was crawling around, getting covered in dog hair. I told my daughter that I'm so glad she's not overly concerned about germs and stuff. She laughed that sometimes when she picks the baby up off the ground, she has dog hair stuck all over her face  It's really not a big deal. Thats what bathtubs and washcloths are for. It's good for kids to have dogs in the house.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Labs don't shed that much, do they? No more then an ACD I wouldn't think, since they are both double coated med haired dogs, right? Lol you should see what I dump out of my Dyson after I go over the throw rug with it lol.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

ChrisSask said:


> Hi everyone. I have a 2 year old lab named Ruger. He has been an inside dog from day one. My wife and I were able to put up with the hair everywhere until our son came along. Our son is now crawling around like crazy and it is non stop cleaning. We live in a small town. We would like to move him outside but he barks non stop at night if we are not out there with him. any ideas?


Get a Dyson Animal and use a furminator or undercoat rake (outside) on him frequently during shedding season. Dogs are social animals and Labs are a highly social breed. If you don't feel like you can give the dog and the child both the attention that they need, please contact your local Lab rescue and ask them to list your dog, and continue to keep him (in his home) until a more suitable situation comes along.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> Labs don't shed that much, do they? No more then an ACD I wouldn't think, since they are both double coated med haired dogs, right? Lol you should see what I dump out of my Dyson after I go over the throw rug with it lol.


I dont have anything to compare it too, but YES they shed a LOT. I vacume every single day; I have too. And when a 'formal' guest leaves my house, I offer them a lint roller


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

Labmom4 said:


> I dont have anything to compare it too, but YES they shed a LOT. I vacume every single day; I have too. And when a 'formal' guest leaves my house, I offer them a lint roller


It can't be nearly as bad as my cat. I'm sorry. It just can't.

My cat sheds 10 times his own weight in hair every day during the summer D:


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

honestly, Im not against outside dogs. But to just send the dog outside because of shedding and a new baby is sad to me. A new baby takes up so much time, espeacially a crawling baby. I can understand that, and I have never had kids.So IMO this dog will just be sent outside, and pretty much forgotten i bet. Not because you mean too, but because a crawling baby is a 25 hour a day job. Its much easier to forget about a dog living n a back yard. if this is just going to be the poor dogs fate. why not find a new home? If dog hair is the worst offence the poor dog is doing. Its just hair. like some one else said, buy a rug for the baby. OR a rug for the dog. train the dog to not be on certain things/rooms.


lisak_87 said:


> It can't be nearly as bad as my cat. I'm sorry. It just can't.
> 
> My cat sheds 10 times his own weight in hair every day during the summer D:


 My cat is BY FAR the worst shedder. And i have a beagle and a rough collie. the beagle is 2nd, the RC hardly sheds lol


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Dog shedding is way worse than cat shedding any day in my book. At least the cat hair usually stays where the cat WAS -- the dog hair floats all over the dang house.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> At least the cat hair usually stays where the cat WAS


You need to meet Barrett. I find as much yellow hair around the house as I do black and tan.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

We were in a similar position when our little one was crawling. It was all I could do to clean our small home enough to keep the baby from looking like HE was the lint roller, LOL. For us the problem wasn't necessarily the dog hair, but the junk that gets tracked in the house from all the in and out trips through the yard. Our floor seemed like it was constantly filthy and it _did_ stress me out. The crawling phase is so, so short in retrospect and once they aren't on all fours and/or the tummy all day it doesn't seem to bother you anymore. But when you're a first time parent you seem to think that each stage is what it'll be like forever, however the crawling stage is actually pretty short and you can just tough out those few months until they start to walk it's not so bad.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Xeph said:


> You need to meet Barrett. I find as much yellow hair around the house as I do black and tan.


No thank you! A couple of my cats have short but "wooly" hair, so I can pull big clumps of it off the cat bed but it doesn't seem to get all over the house.

The dogs, on the other hand... I find dog hair in room the dogs aren't even ALLOWED in. *shakes fist*


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Sassafrass- That's how it is/was with my cat(s). They're long haired and everyone always assumes that means more/worse shedding, but it comes off in puffballs instead of single hairs. WAY easier to clean up than a short hair cat or many dogs I've known of. So far we're happy to find our beagle isn't much of a shedder. My husband had one once that shed terribly but this one doesn't seem to. **RELIEF!!**


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I agree with all the others that it would be unfair to boot your dog out of the house because he sheds. You knew that when you got him. It isn't his fault your life has now changed and you have a human child. HE is your first child and still needs to be part of your family, that doesn't change because you add family members. 

Get a Roomba and run that in between vacuuming. http://store.irobot.com/product/ind...ice-IRBT&ab=CMS_IRBT_011711&parentPage=family
It helps keep down the amount of flying hair. I totally agree with the poster that said, if you are not vacuuming enough to clean up the hair, there are other things in the carpet that would be just as bad for a baby to crawl on. The hair is just a gentle (visual) reminder it is time to clean up a bit more.  Not to mention, don't you WANT your child to have a nice bond with your dog? Nothing better then kids and dogs respectfully interacting together.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

It's not dog hair I worried about when I had crawling babies. HUMANS drag in far more nasty stuff on our feet/shoes than dogs could ever dream of.

I have 4 kids, a husband and a Saint Bernard in my home. My girls are no longer babies but they are still on the floor often reading, playing, coloring or watching TV. I vacuum and groom the Saint daily, it helps keep the fur down. My girls wear more fur by using the dog as a pillow while they read (often out loud to him) or watch TV than simply playing on the floor. Even if I were to have another baby, I wouldnt boot my dog out. This is HIS home too and there is nothing sweeter than watching your child and dog snuggle up together knowing they've built a bond that will last (in the childs mind & heart) for his/her lifetime.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

My daughter, the one with the baby, also has a lab, and he's my grandaughter's best friend  I love watching them play together. The other day, she was sitting on the grass and the dog came up and laid beside her and she carefully picked handfuls of grass and piled it on his head, while he layed there, relaxed and enjoying her company. What wonderful memories she's going to have with her best friend, Dylan


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Tankstar said:


> honestly, Im not against outside dogs. But to just send the dog outside because of shedding and a new baby is sad to me. A new baby takes up so much time, espeacially a crawling baby. I can understand that, and I have never had kids.So IMO this dog will just be sent outside, and pretty much forgotten i bet. Not because you mean too, but because a crawling baby is a 25 hour a day job. Its much easier to forget about a dog living n a back yard. if this is just going to be the poor dogs fate. why not find a new home? If dog hair is the worst offence the poor dog is doing. Its just hair. like some one else said, buy a rug for the baby. OR a rug for the dog. train the dog to not be on certain things/rooms.
> 
> My cat is BY FAR the worst shedder. And i have a beagle and a rough collie. the beagle is 2nd, the RC hardly sheds lol


The like button..... Where is the damn like button! That's why I never had kids, because I love my dogs!!!! They stay outside during the day, because that's where they like to be, laying in the shade rolling in poo & doing all those lovely disgusting things that dogs do. Yes my house isn't the cleanest & yes I have to vacuum more but hey that's what vaccs are made for. To kick a dog out for being a DOG is cruel so you can understand why some of the ppl here are a little blunt in their responses.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I think OP's left us. 
I hope he re-thinks things.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I see a trend in OPs deserting their threads when they don't hear the answers they like.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I am seeing that trend, too. It's a bummer. It's almost like they have their minds made up before they come here....


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm not pointing fingers at any certain people on this thread ( b/c I mean DF as a whole), but I've noticed there often is a mob mentality and people can be a bit harsh when giving their opinions. If everyone piles on someone telling them what they're doing is awful and makes them feel like a terrible person for it (even though sometimes it is truly deserved), people will shut down and tune you out completely. Which doesn't help anyone. Since I've been on DF I've seen a lot of this and it can be alienating to the OPs or whomever shares the opposite opinion of the "mob".


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

You're right Maggie. It's true. I'm sorry if I was part of that.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Labmom, I've never seen any harsh posts from you. And I don't mean this thread, specifically, either. I've just noticed some of the more passionate dog lovers around here can get pretty riled up if someone doesn't do things or think they way they do. A lot of newcomers here may be new dog owners and just don't think the way many here do. A lot of times correction and guidance is obviously needed (even when it's not asked for, though it normally it is being asked for) but gentle guidance is received better, just like with a dog. Instead of a gruff "NO!" and jerking the leash the other way, how about gentle tones, stopping, and guiding the other direction with a treat and praise?


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

You're very right. I've seen some posts from newbies and thought, 'Oh no, he's gonna get it!'. I try to always be nice to everybody, but it is very frustrating when somebody doesnt understand something that just seems so darn obvious.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

While I agree that some threads bring out less than positive remarks, I have seen a trend of the OP posting once or maybe twice, and then never coming back for a dialogue of any kind. An OP that is truly open minded would, IMO, come back to ask questions about why people here would suggest something, or how it would help, etc. Without dialogue, to truly understand where the other is coming from, it does appear rather one sided.

And, really, when I read a thread, and most of the "answers" appear to be similar, I don't consider it piling on, or jumping on the bandwagon. I just think everyone is trying to get their opinions across, that's what forums are for. Sometimes, if I see people have posted what I would have posted, I DON'T post, but if I have a personal experience to add, I will, or if I want to agree, just to add validation to an opinion, I might.

I try to be civil, although, when I feel someone is giving bad advice, I will say something. Or, if I disagree with someone, I will put my opinion across. Dialogue is important. Discussion is important. Agreeing to disagree is important.

The thing that bothers me is when someone puts their opinion out there as if it were gospel, the only true method, the only thing that works. Every dog is different, every person is different, and different things work for different situation. 
Also, it's very, very easy to get the wrong impression over the internet. It's hard to understand if someone's being sarcastic, tongue in cheek, or really harsh.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I must say, this forum is SOOOO much kinder and more helpful than other's I've been on. When I first came here, I was almost afraid to speak, until I got to know you all and saw how nice everyone here is


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

I agree Doxiemommy, I wish the OPs would reply, too. I've learned a lot of great stuff here and I think they would too. I think a lot don't like what they hear and some get scared off. You're so right about the "gospel" stuff, LOL. It's like parenting, different strokes for different folks/dogs, haha. 

@Labmom- _I've seen some posts from newbies and thought, 'Oh no, he's gonna get it!'._ 
Haha, me too! There's been a few posts where I've cringed and thought the same thing.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

A lot of us are regulars and post frequently, sometimes in the same thread. Regulars agreeing with each other does not equal mob mentality.


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

> I'm not pointing fingers at any certain people on this thread ( b/c I mean DF as a whole), but I've noticed there often is a mob mentality and people can be a bit harsh when giving their opinions. If everyone piles on someone telling them what they're doing is awful and makes them feel like a terrible person for it (even though sometimes it is truly deserved), people will shut down and tune you out completely. Which doesn't help anyone. Since I've been on DF I've seen a lot of this and it can be alienating to the OPs or whomever shares the opposite opinion of the "mob".


I keep searching for the like button.......where is the like button!?!?!
I have probably taken part in this myself as I don't think before I speak sometimes (well...a lot of the time).


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

To the OP: I have two dogs that shed and I vaccuum daily. It is a part of life. When my niece was little, she crawled around all over the floor and it was no big deal. I had an outside dog once, but he was always outside--he wan't inside and then sent outside. I just think it would be harder on him. If you really don't want to deal with the hair, you may have to consider other options that will keep him happy and balanced in terms of love, training, etc. 

And in reference to the mob mentality--I don't think I would describe it quite that harshly. I think TWAB said it best--a lot of us just share the same opinions and we post them. I don't post because I want to join into some mob activity, I post because it is how I feel about a topic. And although some posts can be harsh, I think some posts are meant to be reality checks for the OP's so that they make more informed (not necessarily better) decisions. I don't think my way is the only way, but I also know i have done a lot of research and worked a lot with many of the issues that are brought up here on a regular basis. I always speak from experience and not because I feel I need to jump on a bandwagon.

I have had a few of those harsh posts directed towards me, but I took them as they were meant--a virtual slap in the face to snap me out of whatever dillusion I was in. I needed them and I was greatful that people cared enough to be honest.

I do hope the OP comes back and realizes that we are all trying to help. We can be brutally honest, but we all mean well.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Quite frankly I'm just tired of seeing people declare mob mentality. 

Also, the funny distinction to me is that say someone posts a thread about something they experience that day that was bad. Say someone commented to them about breeding a dog they shouldn't be breeding. Every one shares the same sentiment (often that that person is ignorant, doing something stupid, etc.) but if a thread comes up where someone has joined and bred a dog that clearly shouldn't have been bred it's MOB MENTALITY when every one tells them what a bad decision it was. 

Probably a shoddy example, I'm not a very eloquent speaker, but anyway.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Quite frankly I'm just tired of seeing people declare mob mentality.
> 
> Also, the funny distinction to me is that say someone posts a thread about something they experience that day that was bad. Say someone commented to them about breeding a dog they shouldn't be breeding. Every one shares the same sentiment (often that that person is ignorant, doing something stupid, etc.) but if a thread comes up where someone has joined and bred a dog that clearly shouldn't have been bred it's MOB MENTALITY when every one tells them what a bad decision it was.
> 
> Probably a shoddy example, I'm not a very eloquent speaker, but anyway.


 Oh I hear what you're saying. Thats what I meant when I said it's SO frustrating when somebody (OP) doesnt understand something thats incredibly obvious (at least to most dog owners). IMO, if an OP posts a question and a gazillion people all respond with the same answer, heck, maybe the OP ought to at least consider it! We cant ALL be wrong.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Part of this is due to technology. If I see a post with one or two responses that I feel like I have something to contribute to and I open a reply window but then take a few minutes to type a reply or maybe even more time if I get distracted or have to take care of something away from the computer, and then I post the reply-- well, in the meantime, several other people have replied and now it appears to be a "mob" response. But really, each person is responding separately without knowledge of the others.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

I understand that many of us here will have the same sort of opinion or advice, so I'm not saying 20 responses suggesting a better way to do something is mob mentality, only that sometimes (this does not mean everybody, but _SOME_) people do get harsh and snappy and it just comes across very negatively (at least to me). And it seems like the harsh replies _snowball_. Many of the questions by "one time posters" are from people who are just plain ignorant on dog care and they've come here for help and I think it's important to try to be helpful without making someone feel like crap. 

Sorry if you don't like it, but this is my outlook and I wasn't pointing anyone out in particular, so no need to get defensive over one person's opinion on courtesy.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Also, another downfall of technology is that it's not always apparent what someone's intention is. Are they being sarcastic, funny, harsh, or what? You know what I mean?


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

doxiemommy said:


> Also, another downfall of technology is that it's not always apparent what someone's intention is. Are they being sarcastic, funny, harsh, or what? You know what I mean?


Very true.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

doxiemommy said:


> Also, another downfall of technology is that it's not always apparent what someone's intention is. Are they being sarcastic, funny, harsh, or what? You know what I mean?


This. Nothing irritates me more than tone arguments. If I am being nasty whoever it is directed towards will know it.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Maggie Girl said:


> I agree Doxiemommy, I wish the OPs would reply, too. I've learned a lot of great stuff here and I think they would too. I think a lot don't like what they hear and some get scared off. You're so right about the "gospel" stuff, LOL. It's like parenting, different strokes for different folks/dogs, haha.
> 
> @Labmom- _I've seen some posts from newbies and thought, 'Oh no, he's gonna get it!'._
> Haha, me too! There's been a few posts where I've cringed and thought the same thing.


Me too. The only time I think I get a little uppity is when I hink there might be a troll posting to rile ppl up or something. 

Labmom>> I have seen hostility on other forums as well. Esp on those forums who chastise those who aren't pure positive. Then they treat you like the devil. Not every method works for every dog & I don't agree with excessive punishment, but I also don't take crap from my dogs either. If they don't obey then they lose things, for Jo its time outs... Which she hates lol.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> This. Nothing irritates me more than tone arguments. If I am being nasty whoever it is directed towards will know it.


Same here. Although I can be guilty of it, too, intent is waaaaaaaaaay misinterpreted on the internet. Stating a fact or an opinion dispassionately does not = harsh.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Same here. Although I can be guilty of it, too, intent is waaaaaaaaaay misinterpreted on the internet. Stating a fact or an opinion dispassionately does not = harsh.


It's hard, and I don't mind if someone misunderstands my tone just as long as they accept when I say I did not mean it that way. What I REALLY hate is when someone argues with me and TELLS me what my tone is. If you can figure out the tone I'm using in text without actually knowing what I even sound like in person then you are magic.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep, that's the pisser about online discussion forums lol is we can't see each others expressions & hear tones, so things can be misinterpreted as hostile, esp by someone new that doesn't know this forum or how it rolls. Ppl on here tell it like it is a lot of times.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I SO agree that there are some really hostile posts on other forums! It always makes me chuckle a bit, or at least smile, when people complain about hostility on THIS forum, when I just read some really not nice things on another forum!


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> Yep, that's the pisser about online discussion forums lol is we can't see each others expressions & hear tones, so things can be misinterpreted as hostile, esp by someone new that doesn't know this forum or how it rolls. Ppl on here tell it like it is a lot of times.


So true! I have a bizarre sense of humor sometimes and try to be careful what I say doesnt come out wrong. Had that happen once


----------

